# Archery range or badminton court in or near Pisa



## riya-g (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello,
My name is Riya. Me and my spouse will be moving to Pisa, Italy in Feb 2017. Does anyone know if there are any archery range or badminton courts in or near Pisa?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

The amateur archery club "Frecce Pisane" is affiliated with the Italian Archery Federation, and manages two archery courts, one outdoor and the other indoor. 

For Badminton you will have to look up the website of the Italian Badminton Federation to see whether they have any active clubs in your area.


----------

